

Ask HN: What is an ideal age for Kids to introduce them to coding? - sk2code

My son will be turning 7 soon and he is showing keen interest in computers. Often he is asking me how one can create websites and web pages?<p>For starters I am planning to teach him HTML and introduce him to Scratch. Am I starting too soon? Is 7 is an ideal age for Kids to introduce them to coding? When did you start with your kids as far as Computer education is concerned?
======
rbrady
I started my daughters at 4. We would play in a Python interpreter as a group.
The idea was not about teaching syntax but showing them that code == fun
stuff. We have continued with that theme for a while. At 6 they started
playing more with Python on their own and one of them did Hackety Hack for a
week or so. They're 7 now and we've played with Arduino a little but including
them adjusting parameters in the source. I continue to expose and encourage
them, but not require them. I try to keep the time blocks small to keep their
attention. I would rather leave them wanting more than feeling like they were
forced to learn.

------
nnoitra
Definitely 18. I've been programming since I was 15 and if I could back I
would definitely spend that time studying more Math. It's very important to
digest fundamental Math concepts before attempting to learn how to program.

